# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Religion in Normandy

## motatalea

1-Do modern day population of Normandy provincess in France follow the protostant denomination or catholoic denomination?

2-I know that Normans affected strongly in english language ,so did they affect strongly also in law ,religion and culture of england?I mean modern english language is mix of Anglo-saxons and Normans,soooooo do the law,culture of modern day england is mix of anglo-saxon and norman ones?

----------


## Maciamo

1. Catholic, but few people care about religion in France these days.

2. Modern day England has evolved a lot since Anglo-Saxon and Norman times. However the government and legal system is based on the Norman one, not the Anglo-Saxon. The language is mixed. Both were Christians before the Norman invasion.

----------


## Michel Gilson

Unfortunately not only France but most of Europe cares little for religion. The Great Cathedrals of Europe are sadly for the most part empty.

----------


## oriental

Religion came to our ancestors because they were illiterate and the priests scared the hell out of them. In the Himalayas, Darjeeling area they still tell stories of banshees. For 8-year-old that is scary. They start these stories on young kids first.

----------


## binx

> 1-Do modern day population of Normandy provincess in France follow the protostant denomination or catholoic denomination?
> 
> 2-I know that Normans affected strongly in english language ,so did they affect strongly also in law ,religion and culture of england?I mean modern english language is mix of Anglo-saxons and Normans,soooooo do the law,culture of modern day england is mix of anglo-saxon and norman ones?


1) France is proudly a secular state. Anyway, 75% of Normandy residents profess Roman Catholicism according to some statistics. 

2) Yes, English language is mix of Anglo-saxons and Normans, and law, culture of modern day England is mix of anglo-saxon and norman ones.

----------

